# CHENGDU | Panda Tower - Tianfu Center | 489m | 1604ft | 95 fl | U/C



## oscillation

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2679151&extra=page=1

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2865824&extra=page=1




ed500 said:


> 关于成都的未来，必须要了解天府新区这条中轴线_媒体_澎湃新闻-The Paper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thepaper.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 二十年幸会成都 中海在稳健中不断求“新” | 每经网
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbd.com.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 中海成都天府新区超高层项目，设计以“山”为意象_腾讯新闻
> 
> 
> 窗含西岭千秋雪，门泊东吴万里船在节奏飞快的当下时光里，几乎人人都把雪山当作深藏于心的神往之地。而在成都，推窗见雪山也许就在下一个清晨。项目用地位于四川省成都市天府新区兴隆街道，属于天府新区中心城区C……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new.qq.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 站在浦东，看成都天府新区“场景+首店”的无限可能
> 
> 
> 浦东的当下，就是天府新区不远的未来。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## Sainton

Nice and clean. Whats with the spice shakers in the foreground?


----------



## ballom

Wuhan greenland center and Pearl of the north called, they want their designs back


----------



## TopoGigio

I hope it will be done. Great project!!!


----------



## SkyscraperLover2K16

The design appears so much like the Wuhan Greenland Center but I hope this gets built.


----------



## alley cat

Add 24 meters to the tower


----------



## z0rg

Sources?


----------



## Munwon

Design looks preliminary. Also it appears they already started the CBD on google earth, the convention center is already built.

https://www.google.com/maps/@30.4291407,104.0822858,3648m/data=!3m1!1e3?hl=en


----------



## KillerZavatar

And I thought Greenland Center was in the middle of Nowhere, lol. We will see if this project turns out to be really serious.


----------



## ZZ-II

z0rg said:


> Sources?


He probably just wanted to say:"Add 24m to make it 700m tall."


----------



## z0rg

I mean sources to prove the project is real. Or we'll have to lock the thread.


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

Chengdu 676m :nocrook: beat Shanghai 632m poor


----------



## CarlosBlueDragon

updated at http://chinaplus.cri.cn/news/china/9/20170928/32804.html


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
the image is obviously chengdu greenland center


----------



## z0rg

Can't wait to see the actual design.


----------



## oscillation

by shg046


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
so is Panda Building the new official name or just a nickname?

The new concept design looks really nice as well, hope they keep the size


----------



## oud-Rotterdammer

Looks much like WUHAN Greenland Center.
Only the top is different...


----------



## ilkamoi

>676 m
>157 fl

Looks like floor number to height density record


----------



## ed500

http://www.sohu.com/a/223529649_670423


----------



## Munwon

The final designs have been revealed.
http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3107644&extra=page=1&page=4


----------



## Joel que

do the city of chengdu really need this supertall building?just how long it going to take to fill up the entire buidling,surely the banker wanted the developer to repay all there loan.
2 years ago There's a report from a chinese newspaper.that new law wil lprohbited the building of super tall building in China.


----------



## oscillation

Munwon said:


> The final designs have been revealed.
> http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3107644&extra=page=1&page=4


Thanks Munwon!:cheers:

for the members without access to gaoloumi and the visitors here:

*
5 designs*

via 山姆大大大


----------



## Seld

Incredibly beautiful designs!


----------



## Seafoam

Another tower that does not justify its cost, unless you look at it as the govt proping up the construction industry yet again.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
Chengdu has a urban population of 10 million. It might be a prestige project, but not more so than if it was announced in say Chicago.


----------



## aquaticko

It's also the center of a metropolitan area of 18 million, which is still urbanizing.

Chengdu is turning up some magnificent tall towers; first Greenland Center, and now any of these designs would be beautiful.

Edit: Oh my god, just noticing the fourth design. Beyond jaw-dropping, and a fantastic compliment to Greenland Center.


----------



## Munwon

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> Chengdu has a urban population of 10 million. It might be a prestige project, but not more so than if it was announced in say Chicago.


As the old saying goes. Build 10, 10 story buildings no one says anything. Build a 100 story building everyone gets a crazy about the economy supporting that kind of structure.


----------



## trustevil

Ill take the third design although it doesnt look over 600m and looks like another proposed skyscraper


----------



## z0rg

Nobody panics when things go "according to plan." Even if the plan is horrifying! If, tomorrow, I tell the press that, like, 10x12 floor buildings will be built, nobody panics, because it's all "part of the plan". But when I say that one single megatall will be built, well then everyone loses their minds. Introduce a little anarchy!


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Munwon said:


> As the old saying goes. Build 10, 10 story buildings no one says anything. Build a 100 story building everyone gets a crazy about the economy supporting that kind of structure.



There's something to it, though. It's not just down to the square metrage of the building. You need specialized construction equipment, special fire fighting/emergency service protocols, foundation works out the wazoo, and all kinds of logistics issues to figure out to design, construct and maintain a skyscraper of this size, very definitely requiring a special kind of economy (hence why so few of them are built worldwide compared to ten-story buildings). It's not like 10 ten-story buildings are the same thing as 100 one-story buildings either.


----------



## ssoott

The final design doesn't look like a 676m tower. Unless the tower is very THICC and surrounded by a bunch of 400m+ buildings


----------



## Munwon

All look good but option 3 is very nice!


----------



## Munwon

oscillation said:


> Thanks Munwon!:cheers:
> 
> for the members without access to gaoloumi and the visitors here:
> 
> *
> 5 designs*
> 
> via 山姆大大大


It appears the 1st design was chosen


----------



## trustevil

The first.design probably has the highest roof height but number 3 or 4 look better imo


----------



## oscillation

by 吞噬帝国 *Swallowing the Empire*


----------



## Dave-in-Toronto

^^ It reminds me a bit of the Sears Tower method of construction.


----------



## trustevil

What is the name of that mountain in the background?


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Siguniang


----------



## trustevil

KillerZavatar said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Siguniang


 thats awesome thanx... Was trying to find out what its name was last night... Thought it was a random mountain used to show the height of the building since i cant read Chinese.


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大 

3-4 days ago:


----------



## oscillation

by 童子功


----------



## oscillation

both big

by zengqingyang


----------



## Investor254

Serious projects


----------



## larryjhammondd

Wuhan greenland center and Pearl of the north called, they want their designs back.


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 山姆大大大


----------



## Hudson11

http://www.jgch.org/tianfu


----------



## BLD66

Finally a straight forward and brutal design that would quite obviously sit pretty in New York or Chicago. Loved the comparison render sitting next 1 WTC. As usual, watching the mind blowing engineering and human feat of another Chinese megatall will be welcomed.


----------



## Szajkusz

Did they redesign the building? What a shame, it was simple but beautiful at first, but I realy don't like these stacked cubes at all! :bash:


----------



## oscillation

The final design and height are unknown!

by shg046


----------



## Hudson11

I hope this is the final design.


----------



## ZZ-II

How high are the chances for this to be really build?


----------



## oscillation

ZZ-II said:


> How high are the chances for this to be really build?


According to The rumors in the Chengdu`s local website 488m.
The other building- greenland is for sell if I am not wrong. And it is on hold since May.


----------



## ZZ-II

Every megatall project in China gets cut. I‘ve the feeling Shanghai Tower will stay chinas tallest for a quite time.


----------



## bluesky3000

Another china giant project, amazing building, hope it makes out fine


----------



## 645577

What's that big lowrise building on the last picture?


----------



## ZZ-II

looks like a mall for me


----------



## Munwon

^ Tianfu convention center


----------



## newenquen

¡Wow.....! this is amazing, very futuristic.


----------



## oscillation

by 山姆大大大


----------



## Rauth98

Odds of height cut?


----------



## Munwon

100% Its going to be a huge Asian 1 Vanderbilt


----------



## trustevil

Munwon said:


> 100% Its going to be a huge Asian 1 Vanderbilt


 lol thats a good one. Maybe like a 100 ft taller chinese version


----------



## leomatthewadams

Wow, this is quite a marvel – and in China? I don’t know a whole lot about their particular situation in regards to skyscrapers, but I have read that they are trying to catch up with some of the big cities in the US and other parts of the world. Do you think that this is just the beginning of this sort of megatall work, or are they just flexing a little bit? Would love to hear more experienced people’s thoughts.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

leomatthewadams said:


> Do you think that this is just the beginning of this sort of megatall work, or are they just flexing a little bit? Would love to hear more experienced people’s thoughts.


From what I've seen on this site over the past couple of years, it's rather the opposite. Megatalls look great, but they cost an awful lot of money and they don't give many square meters of useful space back for their cost. It makes way more financial sense to make three 200 m buildings than one 600 m.

For various reasons, mostly speculated to be a government tightening of the rules, the height of every single known Megatall project in China has been cut to a height of less than 500 meters, sometimes drastically less so. The remaining projects, we simply haven't heard anything about in a while. 

So yeah, the unfortunate reality is that we're seeing steadily _fewer_ Megatall projects around. China was really the only place with the economic situation to build them in the first place, and they don't want them as much, while everyone else don't want to carry the costs of them. Supertalls, sure, but above a certain height buildings stop making economical sense, and few developers want to exceed that height nowadays. There isn't as much prestige in it as it used to be either.

In short, China (or even, the world in general) has four categories of Megatalls: Those already built, those who had their height reduced, those we don't yet know about a height reduction for, and those that were cancelled altogether. And Merdaka 118, it seems like. It's the only one U/C in the world at the moment, and only reaches Megatall height because of a spire more than 100 meters tall.

In conclusion, for the foreseeable future I don't see many more Megatalls coming, anywhere. Maybe when technological progress makes them cheaper to build, or if some very rich dude somewhere wants a prestigeous monument to himself. But I think Merdeka 118 will be the last one for the next decade or so.


----------



## Rauth98

Jeff Bezos could build the Illinois out of his own pocket, if he really wanted to.


----------



## oscillation

by  交大桥梁 via *山姆大大大*


----------



## Munwon

Not a Megatall. Can we please close this stupid Megatall section. Its the kiss of death!!!!


----------



## oscillation

by 东方海御


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

The picture is just too low resolution to read anything, but it seems like the side view says "L80 refugee floor" near the top of the tower, and above it, "L-81-9x something something something." It clearly has fewer than 100 floors, which means the bit about "157 fl" can be taken out of the thread title.


----------



## Hudson11

My guess is 490-499m. Seems to be a popular number in China these days.


----------



## oscillation

488m. 
Under the inscription "Tower section" 
Building height 488m.


----------



## Hudson11

Oh, it's in that other post from November too.


----------



## Munwon

Munwon said:


> 100% Its going to be a huge Asian 1 Vanderbilt


Yep, I was right  
488 meters is absolutely massive. I would proud if this was built in my city!


----------



## oscillation

by *srainove*

*3.18














*


----------



## Zaz965

I think John Hancock center and Willis tower had a baby


----------



## ed500

https://cd.news.fang.com/open/35276552.html


----------



## ed500

*490m, 105 fl*. Posted on Gaoloumi by srainove


----------



## ed500

中海天府里 - 成都中海天府里新房源户型介绍 - 到家了网


成都中海天府里新房源均价价格80000元/m²拥有小钢铺黄金小钢铺等2种户型,了解更多中海天府里新房源户型图等信息就上到家了网.



cd.daojiale.com


----------



## Hudson11

Not sure I'm still a fan of this design. Looks chunkier and its retained a lot of ostentatious crown height.


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^ I totally agree, the top isn't too great on these last renders, but I have to say that it will all come down to cladding and lighting in the end. And those two things are often misrepresented in renders.


----------



## kanye

June 25 by 山姆大大大


----------



## Munwon

the building UC next to it is 205m


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^
I am upset that there is no thread about it


----------



## oscillation

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^
> I am upset that there is no thread about it


Do not cry, there is a 290 meters tower on the right side from this plot. I mean it is prep stage.  

by 山姆大大大


----------



## KillerZavatar

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^
> I am upset that there is no thread about it


create one


----------



## ed500

关于成都的未来，必须要了解天府新区这条中轴线_媒体_澎湃新闻-The Paper







www.thepaper.cn









二十年幸会成都 中海在稳健中不断求“新” | 每经网







www.nbd.com.cn









中海成都天府新区超高层项目，设计以“山”为意象_腾讯新闻


窗含西岭千秋雪，门泊东吴万里船在节奏飞快的当下时光里，几乎人人都把雪山当作深藏于心的神往之地。而在成都，推窗见雪山也许就在下一个清晨。项目用地位于四川省成都市天府新区兴隆街道，属于天府新区中心城区C……




new.qq.com












站在浦东，看成都天府新区“场景+首店”的无限可能


浦东的当下，就是天府新区不远的未来。




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## trustevil

Not a fan of the design but the height is decent if they stretched the tallest box thing to 500m I think it'd look better just leave the other three boxes at the same height


----------



## little universe

ed500 said:


>



^^

The renderings are even showing the snowy peaks that are visible from Chengdu. Really admire the rendering artist's aspiration.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Heres some HD renderings! Zaz965 will be most pleased with the helipad!











































CHENGDU SUPERTALL — JGCH


While as Senior Associate Principal at Kohn Pedersen Fox Architects Architect: Kohn Pedersen Fox Client: China Overseas Jialong Chengdu Real Estate Co., Ltd. Site: Chengdu, Chi




www.jgch.org


----------



## A Chicagoan




----------



## A Chicagoan

Posted by srainove on Gaoloumi


----------



## Haieg

Wow this looks awsome !


----------



## KillerZavatar

beautiful design


----------



## the man from k-town

just gorgeous!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

I wonder how close this is to the Greenland Tower


----------



## A Chicagoan

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> I wonder how close this is to the Greenland Tower


21 km! Both are on the outskirts of the city:


----------



## KillerZavatar

oh boy, that's really far away.


----------



## FRANHMEZ

what the heck, why so far away?


----------



## Zaz965

oohhh....thanks God, it will have helipad  😁


----------



## ed500

Munwon said:


> Who is the developer? I hope Evergrande isn't involved at all


China Overseas Land and Investment


----------



## Zaz965

in my opinion, panda tower will be a john hancock center chicago with improved cladding 😁 😁 😁


----------



## A Chicagoan

Zaz965 said:


> in my opinion, panda tower will be a john hancock center chicago with improved cladding 😁 😁 😁


Actually, I think it looks like a taller version of the (one of the?) new 2WTC design!


----------



## Zaz965

@A Chicagoan, @little universe, what awesome greenish balconies 

Panda tower should copy this detail


----------



## ed500

by 成都中海489成长记 on Weibo























































by 天府发展 on Weibo


----------



## NanoRay

This looks so 2 World Trade Center alike and even NEMA Chicago


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by *山姆大大大








*


----------



## trustevil

Was wondering about this one. At least it's different in terms of design. Kinda..


----------



## Zaz965

finally, an almost 499-meter building in chengdu


----------



## Hudson11

NanoRay said:


> This looks so 2 World Trade Center alike and even NEMA Chicago


what a coincidence that we have this rendering from when it was a megatall. Maybe KPF should sue Foster lol. It is shockingly similar.


----------



## KillerZavatar

del


----------



## NanoRay

Hudson11 said:


> what a coincidence that we have this rendering from when it was a megatall. Maybe KPF should sue Foster lol. It is shockingly similar.


New York should get more 1,600’+ skyscrapers NOW! No more plain 1,200’ - 1,300’ skyscrapers. It making New York look short than most cities and I think Chicago should do the same (is it ok to surpass Willis Tower?) as well. Not meant to offend anyone but I just want stuff like this to happen.


----------



## Khale_Xi

^^ I wish that really happens  . Both superpowers should have a crazy skyscraper race instead of playing painful trade wars and toxic geopolitics


----------



## NanoRay

Khale_Xi said:


> ^^ I wish that really happens  . Both superpowers should have a crazy skyscraper race instead of playing painful trade wars and toxic geopolitics


EXACTLY! 😎


----------



## Zaz965

Khale_Xi said:


> ^^ I wish that really happens  . Both superpowers should have a crazy skyscraper race instead of playing painful trade wars and toxic geopolitics


not only superpowers, even middle sized countries should have a boom in skyscrapers like turkey, vietnam, malaysia, mexico, argentina and egypt


----------



## trustevil

NY is too worried about playing political games with COVID restrictions and virtue signaling. They have had two tall buildings but most designs are really boring with the exception of Steinway but that's just some nifty setbacks


----------



## UrbanImpact

trustevil said:


> NY is too worried about playing political games with COVID restrictions and virtue signaling. They have had two tall buildings but most designs are really boring with the exception of Steinway but that's just some nifty setbacks


Companies build buildings, not cities...unless its a municipal functioning building. They will build what's cost effective, what zoning allows for, and what the client wants. Construction costs in New York City are *MUCH* higher than Chengdu.


----------



## trustevil

Del.


----------



## trustevil

UrbanImpact said:


> Companies build buildings, not cities...unless its a municipal functioning building. They will build what's cost effective, what zoning allows for, and what the client wants. Construction costs in New York City are *MUCH* higher than Chengdu.


Idc about any of that. These companies can afford to build there they can afford a studio like asgg or another big profile studio that designs better looking buildings for China or Dubai. NY may be liberal but the buildings sure are conservative. If it were my decision to go with a design in the most famous city in the world I'd sure want my companies building to stand out from the rest of the city. I'd want it to be the center of attention. Design, height, whatever the case may be. To say these companies don't have the money for it is not true. Idk if NY has a design restriction. I'm sure it doesn't but this isn't the thread for this discussion so I digress


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Come check out my Sketchup model of the Tianfu Center!





Tianfu Center | 3D Warehouse


Tianfu Center is a 488.9 m / 1,604 ft tall skyscraper under construction in Chengdu, China. Upon its planned completion in 2026, the 95 floor tower will be the tallest building in Chengdu, surpassing the Chengdu Greenland Tower




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## 499towersofchina

trustevil said:


> NY is too worried about playing political games with COVID restrictions and virtue signaling. They have had two tall buildings but most designs are really boring with the exception of Steinway but that's just some nifty setbacks


I agree but as a skyscraper and architecture enthusiast who has been viewing SSC forums for a decade, I can say that the general trend and norm is that skyscrapers of cities in western countries tend to look all boring and generic in comparison to the more interesting, distinctive designs of those in Chinese cities, South East Asian cities and Middle Eastern cities. 

This is for many reasons such as:

Western cities ultimately invented the skyscraper and the types of buildings that have become the norm, generic, default bland modern high rise. Therefore developers and architects are forced to build and design bland and generic skyscrapers as only such a bland generic design would fit in with the surrounding urban context and get planning permission and not compromise too much on that city’s heritage. 

In Asian and Middle Eastern cities, the surrounding context is often an ancient or historic sites that stand out and look distinctive compared what is the global default European and American western architectural style.

Therefore, distinctive looking skyscrapers like the Shanghai Tower or Chengdu Greenland Center are much appropriate where they are as they are more within the Chinese cultural and architectural context.


----------



## ed500

by 天府发展 on Weibo


----------



## Zaz965

chengdu is boosting


----------



## trustevil

What's the name of that 2nd tallest? Looks interesting


----------



## ed500

trustevil said:


> What's the name of that 2nd tallest? Looks interesting











CHENGDU | China Merchants Group Western Headquarters...


Located in Tianfu New Area Concept render https://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3244547&extra=page%3D2 https://cd.house.163.com/20/0402/09/F96T2JOR02241EF1.html https://zhuanlan.zhihu.com/p/349437533




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zwamborn

2022-04-23 by 山姆大大大


----------



## ed500

by 交大桥梁 on Weibo


----------



## kenamour

May 24 by 成都中海489成长记


----------



## kenamour

May 28 by chiu122 on 微博


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^
@kenamour, @zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , is there a thread about that segmented building?


----------



## Munwon

206 meters tall


----------



## kenamour

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^
> @kenamour, @zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , is there a thread about that segmented building?


witch one


----------



## KillerZavatar

the segmented building is really cute!



kenamour said:


> witch one


the completed or topped out one in the center of the image.

the typo also reminds me of a tongue twister: when two witches watch two watches, which witch watches which watch?


----------



## kenamour

KillerZavatar said:


> the segmented building is really cute!
> 
> 
> 
> the completed or topped out one in the center of the image.
> 
> the typo also reminds me of a tongue twister: when two witches watch two watches, which witch watches which watch?


thanks，I will go to find it


----------



## kenamour

May 28 by 天府发展


----------



## kenamour




----------



## kenamour

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^
> @kenamour, @zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , is there a thread about that segmented building?


the name is 成都雅诗阁秦皇服务公寓 205.5m
here it is：成都中海天府里|雅诗阁秦皇服务公寓|205.5米|53层|封顶 - 第8页 - 200米级别 - 高楼迷摩天族








（picture is taken by srainove）


----------



## ed500

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^
> @kenamour, @zwamborn, @Khale_Xi , is there a thread about that segmented building?











CHENGDU | Ascott Hotel | 205m | T/O


https://kknews.cc/zh-cn/house/vna4vzl.html Can't find a thread for this one either. Almost completed. Pics by srainove




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ed500

Rendering of the 61.5m top sightseeing crown, by 纹理成都 on Weibo


----------



## kenamour

June 11 by 曾栌贤博士


----------



## kenamour

June 15 by 交大桥梁


----------



## ed500

18/06/22 by 交大桥梁 on Weibo


----------



## kenamour

June 18 by 成都中海489成长记


----------



## Munwon

UC!!! (According to SSC's own standards)


----------



## ed500

20/06/22 by 成都中海489成长记 on Weibo


----------



## Khale_Xi

More and better renders


https://www.pinsupinsheji.com/h-nd-1827.html#_np=133_805


----------



## kenamour

June 24 by 交大桥梁


----------



## kenamour

June 30 by 交大桥梁


----------



## kenamour

June 9 by 成都楼市投资家


----------



## kenamour

and a video from 交大桥梁


----------



## kenamour

Jul 10 by 交大桥梁


----------



## Zaz965

finally, another 400-meter building in chengdu


----------



## Eric Offereins

Will be an impressive project to follow.


----------



## kenamour

Jul 12 by 五万响大地红


----------



## kenamour

Jul 17 by 交大桥梁


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By 成都中海489成长记 via 山姆大大大 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965

awesome excavation


----------



## kenamour

Jul 26 by Qian乌龟的小强


----------



## zwamborn

2022-08-04 via 山姆大大大


----------



## trustevil

Maybe they'll increase the height a few meters. Imo the crown needs a height increase.


----------



## kenamour

Update by 成都中海489成长记


----------



## azn_man12345

trustevil said:


> Maybe they'll increase the height a few meters. Imo the crown needs a height increase.


It needs to be 499 meters 😩


----------



## NanoRay

azn_man12345 said:


> It needs to be 499 meters 😩


Get it over 500 meters. Telling the government that they’re building 499m, but as completed would be over 500 meters. 0-0


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

NanoRay said:


> Get it over 500 meters. Telling the government that they’re building 499m, but as completed would be over 500 meters. 0-0


----------



## Zaz965

please, everyone, stop complaining. 489m is already a huge monster beast  😋😋


----------



## Braudian88

Zaz965 said:


> please, everyone, stop complaining. 489m is already a huge monster beast  😋😋


Monster beast when it averages almost 700 meters


----------



## Zaz965

Braudian88 said:


> Monster beast when it averages almost 700 meters


not necessarily, because burj khalifa for example is a 828-meter building, but it is too slim, I prefer thick buildings


----------



## Braudian88

Zaz965 said:


> not necessarily, because burj khalifa for example is a 828-meter building, but it is too slim, I prefer thick buildings


This not a skinny skyscraper...


----------



## kenamour

Aug 15 by 交大桥梁


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Braudian88 said:


> This not a skinny skyscraper...


Are you Zaz's secret twin?


----------



## Braudian88

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Are you Zaz's secret twin?


Unfortunately not


----------



## KillerZavatar

Zaz965 said:


> not necessarily, because burj khalifa for example is a 828-meter building, but it is too slim, I prefer thick buildings


Burj Khalifa is not that slim, it tapers faster yeah, but it's still massive, especially closer to the base.


----------



## Zaz965

KillerZavatar said:


> Burj Khalifa is not that slim, it tapers faster yeah, but it's still massive, especially closer to the base.


one thing that I really dislike burj khalifa: the building between 605m and 828m doesn't have occupied floors. it is a huge empty spire 😭 😭


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

KillerZavatar said:


> Burj Khalifa is not that slim, it tapers faster yeah, but it's still massive, especially closer to the base.


That picture is a little misleading, since the tower's footprint is Y shaped. Wikipedia has a nice graphic:


----------



## A Chicagoan

I am excited to see that the Sears Tower has an even larger base than the Twin Towers!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

KillerZavatar said:


> Burj Khalifa is not that slim, it tapers faster yeah, but it's still massive, especially closer to the base.
> 
> View attachment 3667748


Ayo dat my drawing


----------



## trustevil

Kyll.Ing. said:


> That picture is a little misleading, since the tower's footprint is Y shaped. Wikipedia has a nice graphic:


That's actually fidget spinner floor plan, it's an insider industry term. Get your facts straight buddy 👍
😂


----------



## Zaz965

you forgot toranomon azabudai, huge monster beast thick  😋
















Azabudai Hills: Facility Overview｜Major Project｜Mori Building Co., Ltd.


The vast 8.1 hectare area will be surrounded by lush greenery and will feature a verdant urban oasis of some 24,000m² of green space, including a 6,000m² central square. This new city will have a total floor area of 861,500m², including 213,900m² of office space, approx. 1,400 residential units...




www.mori.co.jp


----------



## kenamour

Today by 交大桥梁


----------



## kenamour

Today by 交大桥梁


----------

